# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >    رائعة شوقى...نهج البردة

## RASHA

ريم على القاع بين البان والعلَم 
--------------------أحَل سفكْكَ دمى فى الأشهر الحُرُم
لما رَنا حدثتني النفسُ قائلة
------------------- يا ويح جنبِكَ بالسهم المُصيبِ رُمى
جحدتُها وكتمتُ السهم فى كبدي
------------------- جٌرْحُ الأحبة عندي غير ذي ألــــم
يا لائمي فى هواهُ والهوى قدَرٌ
------------------ لو شفك الوجد لمْ تعذلْ ولم تلــــــُم
لقد أنلتك أذْنا غير واعية
----------------- ورب منتصبٍ والقلبُ فى صَمَـــــم
يا ناعس الطرف لا ذُقت الهوى أبدً
---------------- أسهرت مضناك فى حفظ الهوى, فنم	
يا نفس دنياكٍ تُخفى كل مبكية
---------------- وإن بدا لكِ منها حُسنُ مُبتســـــــــــم
صلاحُ أمرِك للأخلاق مرِجعُه
--------------- فقوم النفسَ بالأخلاقِ تستقِــــــــــــــمِ
والنفسُ من خيرِها فى خير عافيةٍ
---------------- والنفس من شرّها فى مَرْتع وخــــم
تطغى إذا مُكنتْ من لذة وهوًى
----------------- طَغى الجِيادِ إذا عضت على الشُكم
إذا جَل ذنبى عن الغفران لي أملٌ
---------------- فى اللهِ يجعلني فى خير معتصـــــم
ألقى رجائي إذا عز المُجيرُ على
---------------- مفرج الكرْب فى الداريْن والغُمَـــم
إذا خفضت جَناحَ الذل أسألٌهٌ
-----------------عزِ الشفاعِة لم أسألْ سوى أمَــتــم
وإن تقدم ذوى تقوى بصالحةٍ
--------------- قدّمتُ بين يديه عَبرةَ النـــــــــــــدَم
لزِمتُ باب أمير الأنبياء ومن
------------- يُمْسِكْ بمِفتاحِ باب الله يغتنـــــــــــــمِ
محمد صفوة الباري ورحمتُه
-------------- وبغُيَة الله من خلْقٍ ومن نَسَـــــــــم
ونودىَ اقرأ تعالى الله قائلُها
---------------- لم تتصِلْ قبلَ مَن قيلتْ له بفــــم
هناك أذنَ للرَحمن فامتلأت
-------------- أسماعُ مكة من قُدسِيةِ النغَــــــــــم
فلا تسلْ عن قريشٍ كيفَ حيْرَتُها
-------------- وكيف نُفرتها فى السهل والعلــــم
تساءلوا عن عظيمٍ قد ألم بهم
-------------- رمَى المشايخ والولدَن باللمَــــــم
سَرَت بشائِر بالهادي ومولِده

------فى الشرق والغرب مَسْرَى النور فى الظلم
تخطفتْ مُهَج الطاغين من عربٍ
-------------- وطيرت أنفسَ الباغين من عجم
يُعذبان عباد الله فى شُبهٍ
------------- ويَذبَحان كما ضحيتَ بالغَنــــــم
والخلق يفتِك أقواهم بأضعفِهم
------------- كالليثِ بالبٌهْم أو كالحوتِ بالبَلَـم
أسرَى بك الله ليلاً إذ ملائكهُ
------- والرسلُ فى المسجد الأقصى على قدم
لما خطرْتَ به التفوا بسيدهم
---------- كالشهبِ بالبدر أو كالجند بالعلــــم
صلى وراءك منهم كل ذي خطرٍ 
-------------- ومن يفُزْ بحبيبِ الله يأتمـــــم
جُبْتَ السماوات أو ما فوقهنّ بهم
--------------على منورة درية اللُجُـــتـــــم
مشيئة الخالق الباري وصنعتُه
-------------- وقدرة الله فوق الشك والتُهَــم
حتى بلغتَ سماءً لا يطارُ لها
----------- على جناحِ ولا يسعى على قدم
وقيل كل نبي عند رُتبته
------------ ويا محمدُ هذا العرشُ فاستلـم
يا رب هبت شعوب من منيتها
---------- واستيقظت أمم من رقدة العـدم
رأى قضاؤك فينا رأى حكمته
--------- أكْرم بوجهك من قاضٍ ومنتقــم
فالطُف لأجل رسول العالمين بنا
----------- ولا تزد قومه خسفا ولا تسُـم
يا رب أحسنت بَدْءَ المسلمين به
-------- فتمِم الفضل وامنح حُسن مختتـم

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

----------


## peace

بالرغم من اني مش بافهم الشعر قوي
بس الابيات اللي فهمتها جميلة جدا

تحياتي لاختيارك

----------


## RASHA

شكرا لك peace

شوقى شاعر رائع,, وربما بعد الدراسة افرد له موضوع كامل

تحياتى وتقديرى

رشا

----------


## Eskandarani

رائعة يا نادين

شكراً لك!

وأطلب منك خدمة لأني بعيد عن الإسكندرية و عن مكتبتي المتواضعة

هل سمعت عن أبيات شعر جميلة بعث بها أحمد شوقي باشا من منفاه بالأندلس (أسبانيا) الي صديقه حافظ إبرهيم يشكوا إليه ألم الغربة والبعد عن مصر لكم هي جميلة أبياته والأبيات الأجمل التي رد بها عليه حافظ إبراهيم!

لكم أتمنى عليكي ان تجديها وتكتبيها هنا و كل الشكر لك أختي الفاضلة‍‍

----------


## عبدالحكيم

مرحبا رشا انها قصيده مستوحات من البرده الشريفه للامام محمد البوصري وهذه بضع ابيات منها[poet font="Simplified Arabic,4,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
يا لائمي بالهوى العذري معذرة "=" مني إليك ولو انصفت لم تلم
عدتك حالي لاسري بمستترً"=" عن الوشاة ولا دائي بمنحسمي
محضتك النصح لكن لست اسمعه"=" ان المحب عن العذال في صمم
[/poet]

----------


## RASHA

Eskandarani


شكرا لك , وسوف ادرج لك تلك القسيدة ان شاء الله

تحياتى


---------------



عبد الحكيم


أهلا بك,, وشكرا على الأبيات



تحياتى للجميع



رشـــــــا

----------


## Eskandarani

شكرا لكِ الأخت الكريمة رشا 

و سامحيني لأني "إحوليت يعني جالي حول" وناديتك بإسم الإخت الفاضلة "نادين" يظهر الصوره بتاعتكم انتو الإثنين واحدة! عفواً

وأشكرك بشدة لإستجابتك الكريمة لطلبي

----------


## RASHA

أهلا بك دائما,, وحصل خير

وان شاء الله تكون القصيدة عجبتك



تحياتى


رشا

----------


## الاصيـــــ@ـــل

السلام عليكم جميعاً 
إني ضيف جديد عليكم من مسقط /  سلطنة عمان  وأود المشاركة بهذه الابيات الجميلة من روائع الامام الشافعي :- 
*دع الايام تفعل ما تشــــــــــاء       ......   وطب نفساً إذا حكم القضاء 
ولا تجزع لحادثة الليالـــــــي       ......   فما لحوادث الدنيا بقـــــــــاء 
وكن رجلا على الأهوال جلدا      ......   وشيمتك السماحة والوفـــــاء 
وإن كثرت عيوبك في البرايا       ......   وسرك أن يكون لها غطـــاء 
تستر بالسخـــاء فكل عيـــــب      ......   يغطيه كما قيـــــل السخــــاء 
ولا تر للأعادي قــــــط ذلاً        ......   فإن شماتة الاعـــدا بـــــــلاء 
ولا ترج السماحة من بخيل       .......   فما في النار للظمـــآن مـــاء 
ورزقك ليس ينقصــه التأني      .......    وليس يزيد في الرزق العنــاء 
ولا حزن يدوم ولا ســرور       ......     ولا بؤس عليك ولا رخـــــاء 
إذا ما كنت ذا قلب قنـــوع       .......    فأنت ومالك الدنيـــا ســــــواء 
ومن نزلت بساحتــه المنايا      ......      فلا أرض تقيه ولا سمــــــــاء 
وأرض الله واسعــة ولكـن     ......      إذا نزل القضاء ضاق الفضــاء 
دع الايام تغدر كل حيـــن      .....       فما يغني عن الموت الـــــــدواء* 

لكم خالص تحياتي
الاصــ@ــل

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

أهلاً بك أخي الكريم
سعدنا بإنضمامك إلينا
و نتمنى أن يطيب لك المقام هنا

أحسنت الاختيار 
أبيات رائعة للأمام الشافعي
لا نملك إزائها إلا الإعجاب بها و الشكر لك

في انتظار تواصلك الدائم

لك وافر تحياتي و تقديري  :: 
إسلام شمس الدين


:154:

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الأخت الكريمة رشا

أحسنت افختيار

نهج البردة تستحق القراءة مرات و مرات

و لقد عشقتها من كثرة ما قرأتها و استمتعت بها

شكرا لك عزيزتي

----------


## hemeda2000

ريم على القاع بين البان والعلم.........أحل سفك دمي في الأشهر الحرم
مشكوره أخت رشا على الأبيات الرائعه وعلى الأختيارالموفق 
ولأحمد شوقي أيضا
أفريقيا قسم من الوجود .......... في شكله أشبه بالعنقود

----------


## RASHA

الاصدقاء

الاصيل

إسلام شمس الدين

د/جمال مرسى

hemeda2000


وأفر الشكر لكم على حسن تذوقكم واستقبالكم, دمتم أصدقائى بكل كل الوّد.

----------

